# Guys - When did you start growing facial hair?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

How old were you at first? And how long did it take to fill in?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

18 or so I think, it's still struggling to fill in xD


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

14-16


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I was 18 I think. It's still slowly filling in... just another five years or so should do it. I'm hoping I'll be able to grow a beard by the time I'm 30 :b


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

About 13. It started to look beard-ish by the time I was 16 or 17 I believe, but I never really let it grow out to see how full it would be.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a thin mustache growing by the time I was 15, side burns and chin hair did not really start growing until I was 17. At 20 it still has not fully came in yet, it gets thicker everyday. It still does not fully connect yet, like I got separate sideburns, goatee, and mustache when I don't shave. I always joke around that my facial hair comes in Joe Dirt style. I can't wait until I can grow a full beard, I will rock one so hard it wont even be funny, lol.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Around 14.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I still wouldn't consider the hair on my face "facial hair",lol. Couldn't even grow a beard if I tried.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

i was 12 or 13... had my share of suffering *you got dirt on your chin* jokes. ;/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure but it was during highschool when I realized some areas grew enough to keep them so I chose 14-16 & I'll guess 15. Now I'm still a bit critical of a few minor spots but if I grew it longer than I usually do then I'm sure those areas would appear better to me. I never really tried for the full beard until the last couple years so I can't say when it actually reached what it is now


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

12 or 13. I remember in high school, I was one of few guys that actually had to shave.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

My friend in 5th grade was super furry and would have a 5:00 clock shadow by the time school was out.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

not until about 18. It didn't get thick enough to shave every day until I was about 22.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

13 or 14...


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I remember in grade 9 I had to shave off my jesus beard fuzz, so I was 14


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

upper lip in 8th grade, the rest probably not till I was 18

even now I dont really get facial hair between my chin and the ends of my lips (hard to describe the area). i've come to the conclusion that that part of the face is the crux of good facial hair,lol. But even what I have gets bum-looking too quickly and not like a full beard


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I put between 14-16 but I don't remember for sure. It came in pretty quick though not in all places. I had a separate mustache and goatee since the hair didnt come in between along with separate goatee and sideburns. I don't even know when it filled in the rest of the way. I didn't even remember the gaps until I saw some old pictures of myself.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the way i remember the age is because my parents bought me an electric shaver as a present when i was around 16 ,possibly before? i had hair coming through on my chin and moustache area.it took quite a while for all the face to fill out with hair though.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

I started shaving when I was 14, so a little before I suppose. It wasn't until like 10th grade that my beard was pretty thick though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey, where is the 4-6 voting option?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Hey, where is the 4-6 voting option?


:lol :sus


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found this ad in this very section. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14-16. I had a peachfuzz joke or two. I shaved for the first time at 15 1/2.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I started getting a noticeable mustache around 12 or 13, didnt start shaving till around 14. I got a lot of **** because of it, none of the other guys in my class had facial hair at that age so that was just another thing to make fun of me for. Now I take great satisfaction in the fact that some of the same guys who made fun of me are completely bald now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i know i should know this but i dont...but if i had to guess id say 16


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I think I was about 15.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

12-14, had all those bumfluff jokes at school, made me uneasy, oh and it's still not "filled out" hehe!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I think 14-16. I still don't have whiskers, which I'm thankful for.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

The incomplete title mislead me >.>


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:lol


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't remember. Somewhere between 13-15, but I do remember I started shaving when I was 15 or 16.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Non peach fuzz started arriving around 15... still hasn't filled in 18 years later. I only shave every other day.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

when I was 14, jul 19 at 16:00 hrs, if I recall correctly


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't really remember. 

I know I first started to shave when I was 15. So I must have been about 14 when I started to grow facial hair.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

18-20

Has yet to fill in, which is why I keep growing it.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Probably around 14, if I recall correctly. Started filling out around maybe... 17?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Its kind of hard to say. I first started growing facial hair when I was like 16 or 17 but I didn't really get that much until I was about 19- and even then I didn't have to shave daily. I didn't start having to shave daily until I was about 21 I guess.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

I was 19. I thought a hair had fallen down on my cheek and when I tried to brush it away I found out it was _attached!_

It filled in pretty quickly after that.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

Around when i turned 16 yrs old i think...maybe a few months before that.


----------



## shifter (Jan 28, 2010)

15. Its noticeable more nowadays, but at the same time I feel its not enough to warrant shaving, so I don't.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was a late bloomer. It has taken a little bit of trial and error to discover which areas are more fertile and it has taken some guts on my part to let it flourish. With that said, it looks alright now but I am less than satisfied with the length and density; for if I had it my own way, I'd grow something closer to a full beard.

I like the beasty Viking look. There is a certain malevolence in it but at the same time you can be be the nicest guy on the planet heheh..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't start shaving until around 14-16 and even then I didn't have much to shave.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

At 15 I grew huge Elvis-style sideburns because I could, and many of my male peers in school were envious. I got a lot of "those are so cool, how long did it take you to grow that?" from other boys.


----------

